# Need help for speakers....



## moshel (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys

I want to buy new 5.1 surround speakers.......for a max of Rs 5000.


i dont know which ones to go for.....i dont want to go for frontech, intex and/or tech-com.....but the hardware fellow wants to sell me intex.
he said 2300 for 3000 watts 5.1 speakers....

pls tell me if i should go for intex...or for some well known brand like creative or philips or iball.

and how about altec lansing.....i think its a new co. in india..... does anyone know about its quality.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Nov 28, 2004)

Intex, techcom etcetc are not in the league of Creative Inspire.
I own CI speakers and am really happy


----------



## alib_i (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah .. rakesh is right ..
creative speakers are one step ahead in sound experience above others


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 29, 2004)

I think you should consider only creative in your case the rest of the brands are al useless unless you want to spend a bit more and buy Altec lansings which i belive are the best to buy apart from the former.....


----------



## theraven (Nov 29, 2004)

ARGGHHH 
NAHIIINNN !!
when ur going for speakers go for good ones
and HELL YEAH altec lansings rock
their 5.1 range is better than creative
go for them if uc an afford them
ull get more info from suave_guy on this if u want
creative , altec lansings ... and even logitechs are good options for speakers

PS: FOR THE SAKE OF SOUND !!! do NOT go for intex and frontechs ... plz plz plz


----------



## moshel (Nov 29, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> ARGGHHH
> NAHIIINNN !!
> when ur going for speakers go for good ones
> and HELL YEAH altec lansings rock
> ...



i will surely take one part of your advise and not go for intex, frontech and Tech-com........
i am thinking about creative........altec lansing is very much more expensive. 

or if u say that altec is the best then maybe i will just buy a 2.1 of that..... i saw it and it looks cool too


----------



## theraven (Nov 29, 2004)

thanx for listenin bud
make sure u get a demo before u buy it
AL's 2.1s are good
but i think creative inspire series beats it there ..
do check the specs .. and check up with suave_guy once again before makin final purchase


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2004)

hmmm...altec lansing does have soem good speakers but they command too much 4 too little...i would say creative...and do not go 4 intec or any such speakers...creative or altec lansing...or logitech...btw, what sound card do u have???


----------



## pa_ajaykumar (Nov 30, 2004)

*Go for Altec Lansing 251*

Go for these speakers. They are really good and come for 5000.


----------



## moshel (Nov 30, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> hmmm...altec lansing does have soem good speakers but they command too much 4 too little...i would say creative...and do not go 4 intec or any such speakers...creative or altec lansing...or logitech...btw, what sound card do u have???



I have  Onboard sound on my mercury 845 gl motherboard. and i donot wish to buy a sound card if i buy  5.1 speakers. but i am not sure if 5.1 speakers require a sound card?

anyway thank you very much for all of u to help me with this..... i saw in the market creative inspire series is nice.....but altecs look great......i will decide between the two of them.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2004)

i dont think that the 845 board has support 4 5.1 speakers...if it doesnt then u have 2 get a sound card which supports 5.1 output....altecs r kinda expensive....but good....go 4 either altec or creative or logitech...logitech has good 5.1 speakers


----------



## djmykey (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey whatever go for Altec Lansing. Heres why it would cost u lil more but since you r not gonna go for sound card so to compensate soundcards performance u shud buy a good speaker and altec lansings come in that category. i mean altec lansing spks dont need sound cards at all so u can buy it.


----------



## club_pranay (Dec 1, 2004)

dont just look for PMPO(watts)
pls check RMS power also


----------



## suave_guy (Dec 4, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> AL's 2.1s are good
> but i think creative inspire series beats it there ..


then check out Altec Lansing 621 (2.1), Altec Lansing ATP3 (2.1), Altec Lansing MX5021 (2.1) and my personal fav. Altec Lansing FX 6021 (2.1)   
creative inspires dont even stand a chance here....
although only ATP3 and AL 621(still somewhat expensive) comes in the budget category, rest are still too expensive..
but 6.1s and 7.1s category still belongs to creative....

btw moshel since u've suggested that u've a budget of Rs. 5000 max then here's what i can suggest.... 
since u dont have a multichannel sound card rt. now n if in case u dont want to invest in it then going for a 2.1 setup is an ideal option....
1. 2.1 Category:
1a. Altec Lansing ATP3 (2.1)
(very efficient speakers, subwoofer is gr8, looks awesome)
costs arnd. Rs.3000, thats just an estimate, not an actual price
1b.Altec Lansing 621 (2.1)
(consider them only if u've a fetish of rocking or vibrating the walls and pictures of ur house   , one of the most powerfull subwoofer ever produced for 2.1 category)
beware....can exceed ur budget, costs arnd. Rs.6000
1c. Creative Inspire (2.1)
(midrange sound quality slightly better then ATP3 but subwoofer is a weak pt.,no way can match atlec's sub in terms of deepness of bass)
but still a very practical and balanced option if u ask me....costs arnd. Rs.2000-2500.

2. 4.1 Category(consider this if ur gonna stick with ur stereo soundcard but still want to listen to ur music n play games in psuedo surround mode(stereoX2 mode), dolby prologic can also come handy here....n if incase ur gonna buy multichannel soundcard in future then u can still consider this if u dont give much imp. of watching dvds on ur computer)
there are many models available in this category but since ur budget shud not exceed above 5K then here's what i think u shud go for....
2a. Altec Lansing ATP5 (4.1)
(Very Very efficient speakers(i also own this  particular model), subwoofer is gr8, so are the satellites, and the best part is that they have digital/spdif outputs. looks really awesome)
costs arnd. Rs.5000-5500.
2b. Creative Inspire 4.1
(Very good speakers, if u donâ€™t want to exceed ur budget then u can definately consider them, but keep in mind that if ur a bass lover then u'll be slightly disappointed)
costs arnd. Rs.3500-4000.

3. 5.1 Category:
this is the category which u shud ideally go for....but keep in mind that u shud have a 5.1 channel soundcard before u invest in this category....
considering ur budget i think it will be bit difficult to fit altecs in ur choice.
3a. Creative Inspire 5200 (5.1)
(best budget 5.1 speakers i've come across, satellites are very good in terms of sound quality and clarity, but subwoofer cranks at high volumes)
costs arnd.Rs.4800-5200.
as i said that altecs will be bit difficult to fit in here but still....
3b. Altec Lansing 251 (5.1)
(very good speakers setup overall, but satellites are a bit let down when compared to inspire, subwoofer is as good as inspire but bit better in terms of power handling i.e. it wont crank at higher volumes, infact u wont find any altec lansing speakers carnking at higher volumes, unless the volume is 100%   )
costs arnd.Rs.4500.
recently i've heard that altec has come up with an upgrade for this model which is called Altec Lansing vs3151, and if thats available in India, then definately go for that model n i'm sure it will be arnd Rs.5000.

Enjoy


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 5, 2004)

Dude, speakers are a one-time investment. I recommend you go for the best one that your pockets can get you. Here are my recommendations (in order of priority):
1. Creative Gigaworks S700 (>20K)
2. Creative Megaworks 5.1 (??)
3. Creative Inspire 5.1 (~5K)

You do get 7.1 which seem pretty far-fetched for me and so, I'll stick with 5.1 for true surroung sound experience. 
Gigaworks are my personal favourite with a whopping 560 watts RMS output. The Inspire have just toooo underpowered subs - so they have no punch at all and they get worse as you turn up the volume. Megaworks are better and are definetely a good upgrade from the inspire series. A few Altec Lansing speakers are good though I personally prefer Creative. You need to check out the models you have and read a lot of reviews. Dig Deep!!!

Also, a good sound-card is highly recommended for two reasons: useful hardware acceleration offloading a lot of processing from the CPU and EAX if you are into gaming:
1. Creative Audigy 2 ZS (~8K??)
2. Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 24-bit (??)
3. Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 Live! (~2K)

Happy digging!!!


----------



## indro (Dec 7, 2004)

can go for t7700 creative 7.1 speakers , good one and the cheapest 7.1 solution for around 9.1 k


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 7, 2004)

TheGuru said:
			
		

> Gigaworks are my personal favourite with a whopping 560 watts RMS output. The Inspire have just toooo underpowered subs - so they have no punch at all and they get worse as you turn up the volume. Megaworks are better and are definetely a good upgrade from the inspire series.



Firstly these are awesome speakers but they are 25k + in singapore let alone india........



			
				TheGuru said:
			
		

> A few Altec Lansing speakers are good though I personally prefer Creative. You need to check out the models you have and read a lot of reviews. Dig Deep!!!!!!



I agree the basic and earlier series of Altecs were not the same as today. But their latest creations are getting very good reviews .......i own the MX-5021's and they sound better than even the inspire 5.1's and that is with a standard sound card



			
				TheGuru said:
			
		

> Also, a good sound-card is highly recommended for two reasons: useful hardware acceleration offloading a lot of processing from the CPU and EAX if you are into gaming:
> 1. Creative Audigy 2 ZS (~8K??)
> 2. Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 24-bit (??)
> 3. Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 Live! (~2K)
> ...



Hey guru have around 5k to spend can you suggest a reasonably good sound card.........


----------



## suave_guy (Dec 7, 2004)

which soundcard ru using rt. now rohanbee??

since ur using altec lansing MX5021 which is a 2.1 speaker setup, i dont think u need to upgrade ur soundacrd since it wont make any difference..

btw how much did these speakers cost u??

ENjoy


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 7, 2004)

There ain't no better sound card than the ones from creative. The current generation sound cards are the audigy 2 Zs series. Man!!! Are these good - 24-bit with EAX 4.0   
This is the one I recommend. I bought an Audigy 2 ZS gamer edition for around $100 from US (came with 5 cool games - splinter cell, halo, tomb raider, ... though a-generation-old ones). I have no idea about their price here.
Next to this, you have the audigy 2 series and then, 'vanilla' audigy. Then follow the SB Live! series.
Here is the comparison:
*us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=204&product=10769&nav=compare

You can make a choice around this. However, unfortunately, you have very, _very_ __very__ limited choice when it comes to hardware in India... sigh!

Oh! And my gigaworks came straight off from US too - 330$


----------



## suave_guy (Dec 8, 2004)

@theguru....

do u think its a good idea to go for audigy 2 ZS soundcard for a 2.1 speaker setup?? what difference will it make..? i dont think he reall need that card which is arnd 15K(not sure)..

though i fully agree that creative soundcards are the best bet....

ideally one shud go for audigy 2 ZS when one is using gigaworks series of creative speakers..

ENjoy


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 8, 2004)

Its not really about 2.1 vs. 5.1. Almost any sound-card you get today supports 5.1. Do you really get 2.1 sound cards today? :roll: 

The question is about the resolution/quality you get with a good sound card. Just check out the url I posted previously. SNR, DAC and playback resolution are the key for quality. The other thing that matters is the hardware acceleration you get with a good sound-card. Most creative cards support hardware decoding of quite a few formats (dolby digital, DTS, blah, blah, blah). Finally, if you are into gaming, you get EAX effects.

I would recommend atleast a SB Live! soundcard.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2004)

take a look at the logitech Z-680 5.1 speakers...amazon.com has em 4 $200...an absolute steal....im gonna get em in a few weeks....


----------



## quad master (Dec 9, 2004)

A SBLive! 5.1 sound card + Creative Inspire 5.1 is a gr8 Pick


----------



## moshel (Jan 18, 2005)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> which soundcard ru using rt. now rohanbee??
> 
> since ur using altec lansing MX5021 which is a 2.1 speaker setup, i dont think u need to upgrade ur soundacrd since it wont make any difference..
> 
> ...



Hi guys i checked for some information on the net and locally for speakers and so i thought as per the rules i will search for the topic i had started and post in it.

well first thing...... mx5021 costs around 10k and FX6021 costs 12k.

and i asked for the prices. only atp3,621,251,vs4121 fit into the category that i can afford. u can check this all out on the altec lansing website.

I also found the main dealer of altec lansing here in ahmedabad. i will go there and check which one is the best

when i had gone to a famous hardware shop here in ahmedabad, he was trying to persuade me to buy intex speakers.  he played intex 5.1 2300 watts speakers.and frankly it was OK.

then he played Creative 4400 4.1 speakers well the bass quality was poor and when he made it full volume, they were a big disappointment.

then i made him play atp3. and man the effects were so nice...even he had to agree that they were better than intex. even at full volume they sounded great. and the woofer was so powerful. that as the speakers were kept on a glass surface. everything started shaking. the speaker were moving away from the woofer due to the shaking. after that i decided that i will go for altec lansing only.

one more question. what is the difference between RMS and Total System Power.

For example ATP3 is 42 watts RMS and 60 Watts TSP

and please tell which of the above mentioned is the best speaker.

Thank you


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 20, 2007)

moshel said:
			
		

> well first thing...... mx5021 costs around 10k and FX6021 costs 12k.
> and i asked for the prices. only atp3,621,251,vs4121 fit into the category that i can afford. u can check this all out on the altec lansing website.
> 
> when i had gone to a famous hardware shop here in ahmedabad, he was trying to persuade me to buy intex speakers. he played intex 5.1 2300 watts speakers.and frankly it was OK.
> ...


 
In 2.1 spkts Altec Lansing MX 5021 rocks - 2.1 is best for music . It is THX certified. Has all the works - remote , connectivity at back for other audio inputs , say ur music system . That is it can be simultaneously be connected to both PC n other audio source .This is the best speaker in India for Music Lovers , but needs deep pockets . 
Otherwise in Budget [3k] category u basically have 2 options Altec Lnsg ATP3 around 2.5k or Logitech x-230 around 2.8 k . Prices chkd at local vendot ystrday. 

In 5.1 spkrs(gaming/movies) @around 5-6k . 2 choices Creative 6060 -rs5200 n Logitech x530-rs 5500. Logitech gives better performance but has fewer features. Creative has separate control pod , other audio device connectivity at back . In logitech u have to reach for the front rt spkt to control volume so u cant wall mount it .

Maybe that was helpful .


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2007)

there is another variant out

Logitech x-540

It has got nice control pad, but am not sure if its available in India or not ?
__________
RMS is the real power in case of speakers (just dont get flushed by peak power)

And for soundcards:

go for *x-fi (extreme fidelity) series from creative* (its the latest hardware from creative and is future proof).

x-fi xtreme gamer is a nice contender, though not sure abt price but it should be less than 7k.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2007)

That's a 2 year old thread. Stop digging old threads.


----------

